# scythe mugen 2 montage



## smunks (8. April 2011)

hey brauch ne hilfe, wie montiert man das teil am besten.
bräcuhte ne anleitung oder so

und noch ne frage zur backplatte, die würde da auf so pins oder was da absteht draufdrücken, ist das schlimm?
hab das asus p8p67 board und will da nix kaputtmachen.

danke für die antworten


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (8. April 2011)

Wenn die Pins nur normale Lötstellen sind,dann kannst du die Backplate montieren,aber die Seite mit dem Moosgummi MUSS UNBEDINGT am Mainboard aufliegen.


----------



## smunks (8. April 2011)

gibts irgendwo ne gescheite anleitung, die anleitung die dabei ist, ist ja nen witz...


----------



## x-up (8. April 2011)

smunks schrieb:


> gibts irgendwo ne gescheite anleitung, die anleitung die dabei ist, ist ja nen witz...


 
Meines Wissens leider nicht, war beim "Ur"Mugen schon so und Scythe hat das bis heute noch nicht gerafft, ne ordentliche Anleitung hin zu bekommen.


----------



## rabe08 (9. April 2011)

Selbstveständlich gibt es eine erstklassige Anleitung und zwar exakt hier YouTube - eiskaltmacher.de Montage Scythe Mugen 2


----------



## smunks (9. April 2011)

k das video hat mich sehr geholfen, der lüfter ist nun dran^^ so den rest dranmachen und guggn ob der pc läuft


----------



## smunks (10. April 2011)

noch ne frage, iwie sind mir die cpu temps zu hoch

lüfter: scythe mugen2
cpu: 2500k kein oc
asus p8p67 board

im idle immer so 40-50°C, wenn ich crysis 2 zokk auf 65°C

iwas kann da ned stimmen, woran kann das liegen?


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (10. April 2011)

Hast du die richtige (überhaupt?) Portion Wärmeleitpaste genommen?
Sitz der Kühler richtig stramm?
Hast du die Plastikfolie auf der Bodenplatte des Kühlers entfernt?


----------



## smunks (10. April 2011)

wärmeleit düfte passen, hab ca soviel wie im vid, der kühler müsste doch stramm sitzen, also der ist gut mit der backplatte verschraubt, folie ist ab


----------



## Koyote (10. April 2011)

Hast du ihn aufgedrückt und dann noch einmal abgenommen, um zu schauen, wie der Abdruck ist ?
Der Einbau sollte eigentlich voll Easy sein, bin 13 und habe das auch locker geschafft, ohne 2. Person zur Hilfe o.ä. .


----------



## smunks (10. April 2011)

Hast du ihn aufgedrückt und dann noch einmal abgenommen, um zu schauen, wie der Abdruck ist ?

das kann sein, dass ich das getan habe, sehr wahrscheinlich.... liegts daran?

falls ja wieder alles abmontieren und neue paste drauf?


----------



## Koyote (10. April 2011)

Ja, schau mal in meinem Tagebuch, da ist iwo. ein Bild, wo ich sage, das Gigabyte keine WLP auftragen kann. Da kannst du sehen, wie es NICHT sein sollte. Ich kann ja auch mal kurz suchen, ob ich das auf die Schnelle finde und mache dann einen EDIT.
EDIT:
Hier : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...latz-gute-optik-und-aerger-4.html#post2857506
Bild 13 ! also das mti dem Graka Kühler.


----------



## smunks (10. April 2011)

denke werd mal morgen bzw. übermorgen nochmal alles abmachen und neue paste draufmachen^^


----------



## ile (11. April 2011)

smunks schrieb:
			
		

> gibts irgendwo ne gescheite anleitung, die anleitung die dabei ist, ist ja nen witz...



Schau mal auf YouTube. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du da ein schönes Videotutorial findest. Ich habe den Mugen jedenfalls verkehrt herum hingestellt und dad Mainboard von oben drauf gelegt. Gut ist, wenn dir jemand dabei hilft, sonst musst du die Cpu recht blind suchen.


----------

